# Snow goose Pic



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

WTH is this world comming to? If we cant post are pics and be proud of them than we might as well not even post how we did. I cant believe this BS. Anyone that thinks its wrong to post a pic of the hunts that you had that are totaly legal can kiss my you know what. Like Jed said this is a very sad day in Nodak. All the guys at work that saw the pic when I showed them where like wow great hunt. Not 1 negative comment.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER :******: :******: :******:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Great avatar picture :lol: :beer:


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Thanks bones. Like yours to.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER :beer:


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Ace, what are you talking about on that post? Someone is complaining of posting pics of kills. That dumb. We are proud of the hunting we do so we should be able to post whatever we want too! Anyway, that is a nice pic of your dog by the way! I can't wait until I get my dog to experience great hunts with it.


----------



## Acemallard (Sep 30, 2003)

Some guys went out this last weekend and shot 335 snows and posted a pic. Some folks started complaining about it and said it was fuel for the antis. I think it is all a bunch of BS post away as long as everything about the hunt was legal.

HARDCORE WATERFOWLER :******: :******: :******:


----------



## brobones (Mar 10, 2004)

Thanks Ace here is a old picture but a fav of mine Bones was 2 years old watching a flock come in after we shot our limit I had him sit were we were hiding for the shoot while we picked up decoys. Since I can't post the picture it is in my photo alblum.. Check it out


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Here is my last post on this issue than I am over it. It seems that some people get offended by the pictures they would be in. The fact that they are not makes them jealous, and choose to chastize something positive! 
Now there is no one on this site that would have done anything different! Ok, go ahead and start the post on how "you wouldn't", but deep down, with a once in a life time chance, try to tell me you wouldn't be in the picture!

Now I can personally show 20+ pictures of these individuals putting up duck nest, banding ducks/geese, sitting through Delta Meetings...and doing things that HARDLY any other SPORTSMAN do! The best part about it is that they ENJOY doing it! They have done nothing but good for the wildlife and the environment they inhabit.
A hunt like this is one of a kind, and knowing how much time and money they put into the wildlife, I would call it a long time coming for it!!!Something they deserved, but they could only have through hard work and dedication.(No one could have, put them into a seat and said "sit here and you will shoot geese")
Now tell me that they are wrong for working hard!Please tell me!!
It was BS for people to question them and there pictures!
Especially when it was all LEGAL!!!!
Just like those guys who shot 1,000 jump shooting....all legal and if they want to post pictures they have there god given pleasure to post it!


----------



## bigblackfoot (Mar 12, 2003)

Mav you couldnt have put it any better.


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

I thought the pic was pretty cool, just a big happy kid having a heck of a good time. The world needs to see more of that. As far as peta eco-terrorists go they complain when we eat radishes...


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

The beauty of free speech, everyone has an opinion here.

I think we beat this to death plenty in one day, let's move on to the positive's of hunting.


----------



## goosehunter21 (May 18, 2004)

I hate to beat a dead horse, but I just want to say that if anyone deserves to have a 300 bird day it would be those guys. As Maverick said earlier they do alot to conserve habitat for waterfowl. I know for a fact that 99.99% of the people on this website wouldn't have put the gun down and said they had enough. After all the purpose of the spring season is to shoot the hell out of the geese. Secondly is there really any reason for PETA members to be on this site all they do is cause a bunch of problems that could easily be avoided. After all not everyone has likes hunting, but why do they have to ruin it for the ones that like to hunt.


----------



## Squeeker (Apr 1, 2004)

Not beating a dead horse here, just explaining something from a technical standpoint...An animal rights activist (or anyone) for that matter does not have to actually intentially be surfing this website to come across pictures, posts, etc. All they have to do is use Google.

Google is such that it is constantly using computer programs (called bots, spiders) to lurk around the Internet, adding content that isn't already in their database. It is important nowadays to be careful what you say because it can essentially recorded as a snapshot in time when Google made its rounds to this website. I am as guilty of this as anyone.

Essentially every post that is made here on this site has the potential to be viewed by anyone in the world, regardless whether they are actually on this site as a hunter.


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Thanks for explaining the web to us.....I believe most of us know how it works. They call it the world wide web for a reason, or www.whatever.com.

One thing....


> It is important nowadays to be careful what you say because it can essentially recorded as a snapshot in time when Google made its rounds to this website


Exactly what I am trying to say!
Where do they get thier ideas from? Especially when they read other sportsman chastizing each other over something completely legal?
From the sportsman who look at it negative!!!


----------



## Nodak Duke (Oct 14, 2003)

Squeeker said:


> Essentially every post that is made here on this site has the potential to be viewed by anyone in the world, regardless whether they are actually on this site as a hunter.


With that in mind... Let it be known that I love to hunt and do kill a variety of animals over the course of each and every hunting season! We, as hunters, need to stand proud behind who we are. Sure, we can worry about PC this and PC that, but being scared of your own shadow will get you nowhere other than being essentially ashamed of who you are and what you stand for. I for one will wear camo in public with no regard, will haul a big buck with a rack sticking out from my truck, and will certainly proudly displaying any pictures that I choose.


----------



## mngooser (Mar 27, 2003)

Speaking of wearing camo in public... you haven't lived until you've worn your waders into Olive Garden. :lol:

Man, did we get the stares.


----------



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

LOL!!!!! :rollin:


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

Squeeker said:


> Not beating a dead horse here, just explaining something from a technical standpoint...An animal rights activist (or anyone) for that matter does not have to actually intentially be surfing this website to come across pictures, posts, etc. All they have to do is use Google.
> 
> Google is such that it is constantly using computer programs (called bots, spiders) to lurk around the Internet, adding content that isn't already in their database. It is important nowadays to be careful what you say because it can essentially recorded as a snapshot in time when Google made its rounds to this website. I am as guilty of this as anyone.
> 
> Essentially every post that is made here on this site has the potential to be viewed by anyone in the world, regardless whether they are actually on this site as a hunter.


FYI - I disallow Google to cache my images. But they can find me on content - but then again, they can find everyone on that too.l


----------

